

PostHeads Social Media Ecosystem is now LIVE - postheads
http://postheads.com

======
postheads
Social media ecosystem, PostHeads, has finally released its demo accounts for
those who believe in efficiency and the potential of digital media. But what
the heck in PostHeads anyway? This should help: \- <http://vimeo.com/62110339>

